# A quoi sert Little Snitch ?



## Dave2005 (10 Octobre 2011)

Voilà J'aimerai bien savoir à quoi sert ce logiciel et si il retarde l'ordi car j'ai entendu dire que oui donc j'aurai bien voulu connaître des vrais connaisseur tels que vous =D


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, (on le dit) ^^
LittleSnitch est pare-feu en sortie, il filtre toutes les connexions sortantes du Mac.
Non, ça ne ralenti absolument pas le Mac.

====> LittleSnitch


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de Little Snitch, logiciel typiquement destiné au fonctionnement sur un réseau. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Octobre 2011)

Dans son activité il ne ralentit pas la bécane en soi mais plutôt l'utilisateur qui est sollicité via une fenêtre pour autoriser la connexion ou pas

Après il y a des préférences dedans qui permettent de dire que tel ou tel programme a les autorisations de connexions


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Comme l'indique _subsole_, c'est un pare-feu applicatif chargé d'autoriser ou d'interdire les requêtes sortantes sur le réseau (contrairement au pare-feu applicatif intégré à Mac OS X qui, lui, s'occupe des requêtes entrantes).

Son impact sur les performances de la machine n'est pas totalement nul, mais contrairement à celui de certains logiciels de sécurité (comme les antivirus résidents par exemple) il est parfaitement négligeable (de l'ordre de 1 ou 2%).

Comme le souligne très justement _Dos Jones_, lorsqu'il y a des ralentissements, ils sont du fait de requêtes non autorisées ni interdites par le paramétrage, et pour lesquelles le logiciel demande explicitement son avis à l'utilisateur.


Par ailleurs, il n'est pas exact de dire que ce logiciel filtre tout, car en réalité il ne traite que les requêtes adressées au réseau selon la procédure normale. Or, il existe certains biais dans le système par lesquels des communications peuvent transiter sans qu'elles lui soient soumises (au travers des logiciels de virtualisation, par exemple).

Mais même si ce n'est pas la panacée, comme il permet tout de même de traiter l'essentiel du trafic réseau initié par le Mac, il reste à mon sens un outil de sécurisation indispensable.


----------



## subsole (10 Octobre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Comme l'indique _subsole_, c'est un pare-feu applicatif chargé d'autoriser ou d'interdire les requêtes sortantes sur le réseau (contrairement au pare-feu applicatif intégré à Mac OS X qui, lui, s'occupe des requêtes entrantes).
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 
J'ai fait simple, Dave2005 n'arrive déjà pas à dire bonjour, et veux utiliser un logiciel dont il ne sait rien, même pas _" à quoi sert ce logiciel" _mais il sait juste une chose, que ça _"retarde"_ le Mac. :rateau:
Il ne connait visiblement pas plus Google ^^, j'ai donc donné le lien. 
"Nez en moins", tes précisions sont exactes.


----------



## Dave2005 (10 Octobre 2011)

Merci des grandes réponses mais si on bloque un logiciel bloque il aussi les mises à jours ?
Sinon excusez moi si j'ai été un peu mal poli mais j'avais la pose et j'avais 10 min pour allumer la bêbête s'enrengistrer sur le forum et poser un question donc veillez prendre mes plates excuses ...
J'espère que je n'aurai pas d'affiche tel que ( tiens Dave2005 = Impoli...) 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Sly54 (10 Octobre 2011)

Dave2005 a dit:


> Merci des grandes réponses mais si on bloque un logiciel bloque il aussi les mises à jours


Tu bloques une adresse, par ex. 175.xx.yy.zz.
Si l'adresse que tu as bloquée *est* l'adresse de mise à jour, alors les màj sont bloquées. Autrement elles ne le sont pas. Mais quand tu voudras faire une màj tu auras une boite de dialogue qui va apparaître te demandant quoi faire : à toi de ne pas bloquer cette adresse afin de pouvoir mettre à jour !


----------



## Dave2005 (10 Octobre 2011)

Sly54 a dit:


> Tu bloques une adresse, par ex. 175.xx.yy.zz.
> Si l'adresse que tu as bloquée *est* l'adresse de mise à jour, alors les màj sont bloquées. Autrement elles ne le sont pas. Mais quand tu voudras faire une màj tu auras une boite de dialogue qui va apparaître te demandant quoi faire : à toi de ne pas bloquer cette adresse afin de pouvoir mettre à jour !


OK merci ça m'aide beaucoup =D


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux également créer des règles pour bloquer un maximum d'adresses et de ports dans l'optique d'une utilisation courante des applications, puis désactiver au moment où tu le souhaites certaines règles afin d'autoriser provisoirement la vérification et le téléchargement éventuel d'une mise-à-jour.

Cela permet par exemple de réduire les risques quand tu utilises une application que tu soupçonnes de chercher à accéder au réseau à ton insu.


----------



## Dave2005 (10 Octobre 2011)

merci je vais essayer ca de suite =D


----------

